# Happy, happy, happy birthday, Whodunit!



## Chazzwozzer

*  Doğdu bundan on sekiz yıl önce bugün o,*
*Amazingly kind, smart, helpul and a great friend is he,*
*Ν*_*α'σαι πάντα γερός και δυνατός, φίλε!*
_*I*_*l est son anniversaire aujourd'hui! Allors ecrivez-lui ce que vous voulez lui souhaiter!

*__**_
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicidades por los 101 años, Whodunit ! (¿Lo escribí bien, no?) *


----------



## Calamitintin

Bon anniversaire aussi !


----------



## Laztana

Congratulations!!!
I have just realised by chance that it was birthday today. Oh mein gott! you are still so so so young but so wise already . It is a pleasure meeting you in the forum.


----------



## cherine

Hey Daniel, one more yeat has passed already?!

Happy birthday
كل سنة وانت طيب وعقبال 100 سنة

I hope you much happiness, health, knowledge and life experience


----------



## Trisia

Ha-ha-ha... so this is how you people get to congratulate forum members that expressed their wish not to have postiversary threads anymore. Slick move, Chazzwozzer 

I am very, very much impressed by your knowledge. How can someone so young be so bright is beyond my power of comprehension (Yeah, I'm sort of a lurker in some of the forums you post in). So have a happy birthday and an even happier life. Blessings.


----------



## jester.

* Endlich 18! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


*​


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Lucky you!! To have been born on a date so close to mine!! This makes you a decidedly good, I would even go as far as saying: a genius person Congrats!! I am sure you appreciate it


----------



## Whodunit

I must admit that I haven't had much time to come here ... and to see this thread is more than I could hope, especially because I don't wish to get postiversary congratulations ... but who can say something against _*anni*_versary congratulations?

*Ekin*: Thanks for opening this nice thread and all the kind words. I guess we will discuss the other languages (Greek and Turkish) in private. 

*Inés*: Muchas gracias a ti también. Y si, es escrito correctamente. 

*Calamitintin*: Je te remercie aussi. 

*Laztana*: Oh, if you go on telling me that, my face will flush.  Thank you very much for such nice words!

 .*شيرين*: أشكرك على هذه الكلمات التمانية وعلى مساعدتك كلها في الملتقى العربي

*Trisia*: Oh my God, now your kind words make me really flush ... it feels soooo good to read that ... 

*Oli* (mit wie vielen L, bitte? ): Ja, sehe ich auch so. Ich habe ja schließlich 18 Jahre darauf gewartet. Danke schön für den Glühstrumpf.

*Setwale*: Please let me congratulate you on your birthday right here on this occasion. And thanks for the ... lemme say ... interesting words.


----------



## Kajjo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Whodunit!

Kajjo


----------

